# New 55gal 3d background build complete.



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

My new 55gal 3d background build. 55 Lbs of concrete covered foam, A new experience for me and a lot of work but well worth it...


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

Greenfish said:


> My new 55gal 3d background build. 55 Lbs of concrete covered foam, A new experience for me and a lot of work but well worth it...


Aquarium Gallery - Concrete 3d background new build


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice job! I like how it turned out! Looks professional to me  Seems like you got some nice hiding spots for smaller fish in there too...

What kind of fish are you thinking of?

-Zeke



Greenfish said:


> Aquarium Gallery - Concrete 3d background new build


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

so this concrete is safe for fish? just cover up some foam with concrete.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

zwanged said:


> Nice job! I like how it turned out! Looks professional to me  Seems like you got some nice hiding spots for smaller fish in there too...
> 
> What kind of fish are you thinking of?
> 
> -Zeke


Will be all cichlids. It took a lot of patience to build but i had fun.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

eljefe0000 said:


> so this concrete is safe for fish? just cover up some foam with concrete.


I got the idea off youtube for it. Yes its safe for fish after the ph comes down from the concrete, I checked it and its perfect. Some people seal the concrete with sealer but its just preference.


----------

